# [emerge]errores opcion -S   [cerrado]

## upszot

hola gente...

 Tal como lo dice el titulo, emerge me esta tirando un error al realizar busquedas por descripcion...

http://pastebin.com/bDwEuZ5g

como verán después del error me muestra los resultados... pero es algo molesto que este tirando esos errores...

alguna idea de como se arregla?

saludos

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba 

```
emerge -S "lo que busco"
```

 en vez de 

```
emerge -S lo que busco
```

----------

## Txema

Es un comportamiento esperado de emerge -S, parece que analiza todos los paquetes a fondo, de modo que si hay alguno mal, como es el caso del overlay Zugaina, lo muestra, a mí también me ha mostrado un par de ebuilds que hice yo hace mucho tiempo y que se han quedado desfasados.

De todas formas la búsqueda de emerge es condenadamente lenta, te recomiendo que te instales eix y verás que es mucho más eficaz y potente  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------

## upszot

hola..

 si tengo instalado eix, pero uso los dos pq todavia no me termino de acostumbrar a la forma en que muestra los paquetes...(me mareo un poco, con las versiones y saber cual esta instalado)...

pero bueno, el tema en si, era tratar de evitar que "emerge -S " me muestre todo ese choclo  de texto.... desconocia que era un funcionamiento normal... pense que era un bug o algo por el estilo....

respondiendo a la pregunta anterior de ejecutar [emerge -S "patron1 patron2" ] tambien tira ese texto... como al igual q si pongo 1 solo patron...

en fin... visto y considerando que es un comportamiento normal, no hay nada que pueda hacer y por tal motivo doy por (cerrado) el post.

gracias por la ayuda

----------

